# Airtel has suggested TRAI to reduce post-FUP speed to 64kbps



## Cyberghost (Feb 15, 2016)

*Airtel claims users misuse minimum broadband speed facility, asks TRAI to reduce post-FUP speeds to 64kbps*​
The operator says a lot of customers have misused the minimum broadband speed facility, forcing the operator to forced to keep the price at a higher threshold.

Telecom giant Bharti Airtel has written to the telecom regulator TRAI to reduce data speeds from 512kbps to 64kbps, once the data cap is reached. The operator says a subscriber remains a broadband subscriber until the expiry of his assigned quota, therefore after the assigned quota the user cannot access data at the defined broadband speed. It’s worth pointing out here that the government has set minimum download speed of 512 Kbps for broadband connectivity.

In case of fair usage plans, the subscriber remains a broadband subscriber till the expiry of his assigned quota. Beyond the assigned quota, it cannot be the prerogative of the customer to keep on accessing data at the defined broadband speed. Hence, a service provider should be free to throttle the speed to 64kbps after the expiry of assigned data limit to the customer,” said the operator while responding to TRAI’s Draft Direction on Delivering Broadband Services in a Transparent Manner.

Airtel also pointed out that some customers have misused the minimum broadband speed facility, and tend to overuse the data limit.

“In fact, it has been observed that some customers misuse the minimum broadband speed provision and tend to overuse the data limit in their quota. Thus the cost increases for all customers due to higher usage at 512 kbps. As a result, we are forced to keep the price at a higher threshold for every customer. Therefore, if broadband has to become affordable in the country, ideally, the Authority should not mandate any broadband speed after exhaustion of quota. However, if the Authority wants to fix a speed limit is after the expiry of quota, it may be fixed at 64kbps,” it added.

The operator further says that there should not be any mandate for providing minimum speed where only a fixed data quota is provided. In case of such limited plans, broadband connected will be turned off.

On the issue of alerting users on consuming 80 percent of available data, Airtel responded, “Giving pop up alerts on every login after data usage crosses the quota limit of 80 percent may result into consistent irritant for customers and lead to spike in customers’ complaints due to inconvenience. Further, most of the fixed broadband customers are accessing Broadband services over Wi-Fi mode (always on connections) and the connection is being shared amongst many users/ devices. Hence, it is submitted that only an alert requirement may be provided through SMS or e mail in case of 80 percent limit.”

Airtel’s demands for reducing post FUP speed comes amid reports that the regulator may define broadband with minimum download speed up to 1Mbps. As expected Airtel’s letter has evoked negative criticism from users. 

Source: Airtel Letter,BGR.in

*media.giphy.com/media/k4dmtQafDuhDG/giphy.gif​


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 15, 2016)

**** these *******s mother****ers

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 15, 2016)

the average voter couldn't give a sh1t about fup. so yeah good broadband not happening for decades to come.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 15, 2016)

Digital India at 64kbps


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 15, 2016)

If TRAI accepts this then BSNL will also limit to dial-up connections post FUP


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you want to pay more because some idiot decided to download the internet? However they shouldn't be given a free hand. 

If I was TRAI, I'd say charge extra for unlimited connection. 

Also, airtel should do a study, find out how much they are losing because of such abusers, and reduce the costs of existing limited plans by that same amount. 

That way Airtel can't complain, we get limited plans for half or less, and although unlimited plans become more expensive, they are truly unlimited.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2016)

Somebody find the person responsible for issuing this statement and then take every medium of communication away from him.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2016)

Airtel the Holy Sh!!!!t...they are the ones who want to disturb the broadband concept of internetworking,here in India.
Just f*** them out I appeal to subsribers ,particularly here at @TDF.
Teach these Airtel ba$t@rds a lesson by shifting to other ISP's.
Just imagine,they are trying to behave the Big Brother of the Broadband world,despite the presence of Aircel,Reliance,!dea,Tata Docomo,Vodafone,etc. the private players.

Kick the a$$ out of Airtel.

They are the true ba%$#c@&^d of this country.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 15, 2016)

64 kbps.. hahahahaha. do they even have the basic computer/math knowledge.


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2016)

By today's standards, 64kbps is way too low. In 2014, we were struggling to load the pages in 256kbps connection, thanks to TRAI we got 512kbps as a threshold limit. Now 64kbps? I guess, Airtel is angry because of "Airtel Zero" thingy because of TRAI's stand on net neutrality. 

I hope, TRAI will show middle finger to Airtel like this..

*i.memeful.com/media/post/BRkjB6M_700wa_0.gif


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 15, 2016)

I pay Rs 1098 per month for 6GB Airtel data card connection. As per my plan, I should get upto 128kbps after using up my quota. But from the last two months, after 6GB is over I get no Airtel network. Both 2G and 3G signal are absent in my data card.

I to use another Airtel number in my phone and it shows full network. PFA...
*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/Airtel%20issue%201_zpsabzhooc7.jpg
*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/Screenshot_2016-02-15-23-08-00_zpssxw2q8if.png

Data card shows no network while in phone 3G is working. (*I use SIM 2(Airtel) for Data)

- - - Updated - - -

Is not Airtel sealing my bandwidth this time for which I am paying. All my colleagues with Airtel Data connection is facing the same issue. I even raised a complain last month. How do Airtel justify the same ?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 16, 2016)

64 kbps! What a joke! Even  mobile 2G is faster than it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 16, 2016)

Airtel is another money horder **** service ISP provider.....


----------



## sumit05 (Feb 16, 2016)

Airtel:loser_NF:


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Feb 16, 2016)

Shitty Airtel

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/U4aQ3Z9.png


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

Post FUP of 64Kb/S is ok with me but the catch is is failtel ready to provide like 1TB pre FUP data at 10mbps around $10 ? I swear if we can get a plan like that no one is going to abuse the failtel's data or whatever they like to call it. Unless they are not improving both mentally and technically they should not suggest anything to TRAI. Beacuse TRAI is not for a giant eveil corporations but for the good of We The People.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler






Flash said:


> *i.imgur.com/U4aQ3Z9.png





Thats epic.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 17, 2016)

158 GB per month is considered as misuse?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2016)

OMG i hate that girl....RIght when competitor is about to launch 4G, all the ads about fastest network in India by Airtel mysteriously stopped airing..FailTel is too afraid to play on even playing field


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2016)

lol guiz. rekt. 
btw, any telecom company offering truly unlimited plans at all? all the unlimited plans seem to have FUP, as in data stops after a limit, or speed is reduced to 40-64 kbps.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2016)

Anorion said:


> lol guiz. rekt.
> btw, any telecom company offering truly unlimited plans at all? all the unlimited plans seem to have FUP, as in data stops after a limit, or speed is reduced to 40-64 kbps.



Hathway.

I'm using it. 5mbps unlimited for 1700. I never count how much I download.

btw I must say that you just cannot justify downloads over 100 gb every month until it's something you can't admit it in public.

Also, YouTube should not be included in bandwidth.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh I meant on phone, like 3G plan. 
Actually, when in college in bangalore, was forced to download youtube videos because of how slow everything was. Think the piracy usage scenario is a way to conserve bandwidth, not hog it.

If I do everything through phone only and legit, browsing, IM, instagram, streaming music and videos its about 20-25 gb per month


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 17, 2016)

Failtel is always against true Broadband adoption in India.
If you guys remember the year 2007,when UPA-1 was in power,and the year was declared as Year of the Broadband.
According to newspapers and articles, Sonia Gandhi and Dayanidhi Maran(whatever corrupt he may be,but this man had a true vision for Broadband and Internet adoption in India. Much better than A.Raja)tried to implement 1Mbps Broadband at a cost of Rs.200~Rs.300 per month,citing the example of South Korea and other countries.But their efforts were halted and dismantled by the head of Failtel(F&%^i*g  b@S%@rd)the S.M!tt@l,providing reference that issues and cases(pertaining to high data speed and lower tariff) should be taken to Supreme Court.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thats epic.


I created that.
 :smug_NF:


----------



## vedula.k95 (Feb 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hathway.
> 
> I'm using it. 5mbps unlimited for 1700. I never count how much I download.
> 
> ...



YouTube should not be included? send bulk mail to TRAI when it comes to NN,hypocrisy everywhere.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> YouTube should not be included? send bulk mail to TRAI when it comes to NN,hypocrisy everywhere.



I said that in context of high bandwidth plans. These days youtube is the most bandwidth consuming area of a normal surfer, that's why my logic. Nothing to do with NN.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2016)

Airtel is *CrapTel*, they are true Hippocrates, (remember 4G stunt.. *forum.digit.in/random-news/193045-airtel-4g-plans-tariff-big-joke.html) . So they say they are finding it hard to operate because of users abusing speed after FUP.. you mean they are abusing 512 kbps , wow.. that's utter ****, just go and survey among 50 people you know who use internet, you will find only 5% or even less are actually even reaching FUPs. 

So, company like BEAM , ACT etc. are fool providing UL at 10mbps or more for less than 1K and doesn't know how to do business ? Instead of curbing users, why don't they ask TRAI to develop good internet infrastructure in India so that costly international bandwidth is not used.  Nobody is trying to figure out what is the cause of high bandwidth cost in India, instead emphasizing on stupid things like politicians. 

Further, Govt. should give Subsidy to companies like ACT/ BEAM if they really want to see DIGITAL India.. 

Craptel.. Go Away


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hathway.
> 
> I'm using it. 5mbps unlimited for 1700. I never count how much I download.
> 
> ...


Well many Japanese animated series at 1080p comes at ~35-40gb each & 3-4 such series will easily cross 100gb.Another example would be US/other countries TV shows.Now don't confuse this with "ahem" but from the paying customer perspective.e.g.i have subscription of major english channels in HD on DTH but i watch the same shows being telecasted on channels by getting uncensored version from net at a time convenient to me(so i pay for shows i get from net just not in a straight way).


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Airtel is *CrapTel*, they are true *Hippocrates*, (remember 4G stunt.. *forum.digit.in/random-news/193045-airtel-4g-plans-tariff-big-joke.html) . So they say they are finding it hard to operate because of users abusing speed after FUP.. you mean they are abusing 512 kbps , wow.. that's utter ****, just go and survey among 50 people you know who use internet, you will find only 5% or even less are actually even reaching FUPs.


Hippocrates is the Father of Medicine. It's hypocrites.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 18, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well many Japanese animated series at 1080p comes at ~35-40gb each & 3-4 such series will easily cross 100gb.Another example would be US/other countries TV shows.Now don't confuse this with "ahem" but from the paying customer perspective.e.g.i have subscription of major english channels in HD on DTH but i watch the same shows being telecasted on channels by getting uncensored version from net at a time convenient to me(so i pay for shows i get from net just not in a straight way).


Anyone who uses netflix, youtube, spotify and steam will fill up that 100GB quota in no time. Not just pirates.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2016)

Number of me on Airtel is limited.

I am sick of Airtel now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2016)

sygeek said:


> Anyone who uses netflix, youtube, spotify and steam will fill up that 100GB quota in no time. Not just pirates.


netflix is not that good in India(it also has to follow indian censor laws so i am assuming available content here is censored).If that is not the case then trust some activist to file a court case sooner or later.Steam is for gamers only & i replied to a comment stating that excluding youtube crossing 100gb is legally not possible for most ppl.Japanese animated series dl is not pirating as long as their broadcast rights are not sold to some USA company(e.g.popular ones like one piece,bleach,naruto etc are all licensed in USA).


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2016)

yeah I agree to the sentiment. point is what airtel is calling abuse is what is our normal use. 
it is true, that you can potentially keep the connection alive at all times, that is like keeping all your taps open or all your electrical connections sucking nectar from the grid at all times. that is the scare airtel has here, and that those who use their connections like this are a minority and there can be specific steps taken against them. whether they should be taken, I will not comment. 

but, to understand this bandwidth thing, its as simple as playing the same video multiple times on youtube, as against downloading it once and rewatching it forever. 
piracy is conservative on bandwidth usage, and legit usage is outright wasteful in current delivery formats. Every aspect of legitimacy, support and cloud back up stress the delivery further. Like seriously, cable connections could be put to much better use than showing the same movies over and over. The copper wire in everyone's house line offers sufficient bandwidth, fiberoptics not required. Doordarshan's TV towers currently have the potential to cover our mobile bandwidth requirement. However, I finally see sense in why youtube buffers bits of the video instead of the whole thing, it is to save your bandwidth. how considerate. almost ive.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2016)

Anorion said:


> yeah I agree to the sentiment. point is what airtel is calling abuse is what is our normal use.
> it is true, that you can potentially keep the connection alive at all times, that is like keeping all your taps open or all your electrical connections sucking nectar from the grid at all times. that is the scare airtel has here, and that those who use their connections like this are a minority and there can be specific steps taken against them. whether they should be taken, I will not comment.
> 
> but, to understand this bandwidth thing, its as simple as playing the same video multiple times on youtube, as against downloading it once and rewatching it forever.
> ...


+1 for that clear logical point.
If Idle towers,lines,etc ,the network resources could be used to practical and regular use,then only we may see some true Broadband speeds in India.
May be not in our lifetimes...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 19, 2016)

Either suckers want more money or its all a diversion from an even bigger scam.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2016)

what kind of misuse is supposed to be done with mere 512kbps as per Airtel? 
I hope TRAI burns the so-called childish suggestions to flames!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2016)

using the mobile connection for professional or industrial applications instead of just personal ones. Something like getting 5 mobiles and torrenting at 512 kbps all the time to run DVD piracy shop, Im guessing.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Anorion said:


> using the mobile connection for professional or industrial applications instead of just personal ones. *Something like getting 5 mobiles and torrenting at 512 kbps *all the time to run DVD piracy shop, Im guessing.



with a single broadband connection?
if that is the case, the BB speed over here wont change. either 512 kbps or below. else these companies may argue that we cant increase the internet speed just because the cyber crimes are rising!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2016)

well, yeah. That is similar to the arguments that led to the introduction of FUP in the first place.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 20, 2016)

Anorion said:


> using the mobile connection for professional or industrial applications instead of just personal ones. Something like getting 5 mobiles and torrenting at 512 kbps all the time to run DVD piracy shop, Im guessing.


If the bollywood industry don't care about rampant piracy why should Airtel. It's an excuse, nothing else.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2016)

hmm.. . its not about what is getting pirated, it is about how the line is being abused

basically airtel is saying that there should be no minimum bandwidth provision, because people are misusing it. how exactly is not mentioned, but it should be any activity that uses all the bandwidth all the time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2016)

Anorion said:


> hmm.. . its not about what is getting pirated, it is about how the line is being abused
> 
> basically airtel is saying that there should be no minimum bandwidth provision, because people are misusing it. how exactly is not mentioned, but it should be any activity that uses all the bandwidth all the time.


Ummm, the customer *IS* paying to use that bandwidth. If airtel was giving it away for free, they would've been allowed to do anything to control it.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2016)

I guess.. I need to *emphasize* again..

For airtel, providing unlimited connection with meager (512kbps) FUP speed is costly then what about ACT / BEAM ,   spectranet, hathway etc providing more speed after FUP at cheaper price.. Alright , those are smaller ISP, but they are also here to make profit.. or they don't know how to do business... 

OR perhaps..
Airtel is too greedy, needs 80% margin in BB or they just don't know how to scale business ?

Craptel .. Go away


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 20, 2016)

As long the customer is paying for a particular amount of bandwidth,he should be able to use it to the maximum.If ISP cant provide the agreed bandwidth,they should either upgrade their network or exit the business. Airtel just wants to make the maximum profit while spending/investing the least for providing the service.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2016)

reading between the lines airtel is saying india is sooo paisa vasool that most people abuse their connections... and they are talking about the minimum speed they seem to be voluntarily giving at their highest price bracket, because that is the only one with the minimum 512 cap. so internally in their documentation and responses, they seem to be categorizing a lot more people in the abuse section because of their normal use. In principle though, it is possible for a few to mess up the experience of everyone else in mobile.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't understand, how a customer is misusing it? Say they reduce the speed to 64kbps, people who are downloading say a movie will keep their pc's on for more hours or they will download in bits. Why the hell is SHITtel not showing how exactly are they spending more to provide a minimum speed of 512 kbps?


----------



## Theodre (Feb 24, 2016)

AirTel sucks now a days and stupid!! This is just going to give another negative impact to their brand, that's all! Why don't they realise it?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2016)

well you cannot upgrade the capacity infinitely. There are only so many simultaneous connections possible at a time to a tower, and there is a limit to how many towers can be built in an area. If everyone is using their mobile connections as a fixed line (have already paid for the data, might as well use it all the time, so I get my money's worth) then there simply isn't enough space in the air for most people to use their mobiles at all. 

Correct me if im wrong, or someone dig up the numbers or explain better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2016)

^ Wired Broadband is in consideration here, not mobile data.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2016)

oh god so much fuss for wires. ok.

- - - Updated - - -

It's both. They make similar arguments for both. Letter is here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2016)

If Airtel is so worried about network usage then simply discontinue all the post-FUP plans & just sell pre-paid plans with data limit after which it will be disconnected/suspended.However they won't do it because then there is no chance for getting money for excess usage.On one hand they cry about network congestion but on other hand they don't want to sell pre-paid plans with limited usage as there is no provision for excess usage charges.As long as a customer is paying for it he or she has every right to use it in whatever way(incl downloading 24*7).The argument Airtel is giving is no different from a failing psu asking for a govt bailout instead of just accepting the facts & revise their operational strategy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> If Airtel is so worried about network usage then simply discontinue all the post-FUP plans & just sell pre-paid plans with data limit after which it will be disconnected/suspended.However they won't do it because then there is no chance for getting money for excess usage.On one hand they cry about network congestion but on other hand they don't want to sell pre-paid plans with limited usage as there is no provision for excess usage charges.As long as a customer is paying for it he or she has every right to use it in whatever way(incl downloading 24*7).The argument Airtel is giving is no different from a failing psu asking for a govt bailout instead of just accepting the facts & revise their operational strategy.



And also they will not be able to advertise these plans as "UNLIMITED BROADBAND"


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

I disagree.

Airtel should launch a campaign to call themselves the pioneers of dial up internet and hype it by ads which say 64KBPS is faster than 3G or 4G.


----------



## KayKashyap (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh man,this Airtel is so arrogant!! 

i can only imagine BSNL's 5-10kbps download speed with that 64kbps. :laughing_NF: :laughing_NF:


----------



## ankitj1611 (Feb 25, 2016)

simple word for airtel.Airtel we are paying you for the cost with is suitable for connection.

"एहसान नहीं कर रहे तुम हम पर अपना कनेक्शन देके .इतना कुछ ख़ास भी नहीं तुम्हारे ब्रॉडबैंड में.पूरे इंडिया में सिर्फ तुम ही नहीं हो प्रोवाइडर"


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2016)

oh god it is a mess. the trai.gov.in site has all the information in the consultations papers section. "Broadband" is wired and wireless.
spectrum is a problem. it is not cheap enough, and there is not enough of it available for data use. 
every operator is demanding for less red tape. reduced taxes on importing equipment. allowing sharing of infrastructure. 
there are something called backhaul networks that funnel the service provider traffic to the national backbone. The quality of the backhaul networks are affecting the quality of everything, because in the end wired and wireless broadband goes through that. 
60 million broadband subscribers now and the target is 600 million by 2020. 
small bit of good news is... cable providers and government are on the same page though, to find a way to provide broadband through cable connections.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 25, 2016)

Anorion said:


> oh god it is a mess. the trai.gov.in site has all the information in the consultations papers section. "Broadband" is wired and wireless.
> spectrum is a problem. it is not cheap enough, and there is not enough of it available for data use.
> every operator is demanding for less red tape. reduced taxes on importing equipment. allowing sharing of infrastructure.
> there are something called backhaul networks that funnel the service provider traffic to the national backbone. The quality of the backhaul networks are affecting the quality of everything, because in the end wired and wireless broadband goes through that.
> ...



Still doesn't justify Airtel declaring broadband users are abusing the service for which they are paying for.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Airtel should launch a campaign to call themselves the pioneers of dial up internet and hype it by ads which say 64KBPS is faster than 3G or 4G.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 11, 2016)

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/assam%20circle%20airtel_zpshncaljpb.jpg
Look at the bandwidth they are offering. 
I was using a Unlimited 6GB postpaid plan, today I see the plan has changed. After 6GB data stops.


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 20, 2016)

64Kbps speed is to much for Indian, It should be 2 or 3Kbps per hour then they can be able to offer internet plan at cheaper rate like Rs.300/mo 4G with 3Kbps speed (Airtel Smart Network - 3Kbps super fast speed.)


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2016)

Lol at first I was seeing this as 64 KB/s, didn't notice the small b 

So 8 KB/s in 2016, now that has to be an achievement, bravo Airtel.

I know I should disconnect their digital tv but what a cheap sod I am! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2016)

For who are surprised at 64 kbps, see this:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/NbTbzm7.png



It'll really make you say, seriously ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2016)

Rs 700 for that O_O..
I accidentally bit my tongue, thanks a lot sujay


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Rs 700 for that O_O..
> I accidentally bit my tongue, thanks a lot sujay



Missed out 10kbps ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2016)

What the Actual F***!!! I don't know how I missed this thread. 

I have already quit Airtel Broadband two years ago. The only thing stuck with me currently is their 4G network, which is also pathetic. Few more days for the other operator to catch up with their network and I will quit Airtel for good.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2016)

RCuber said:


> What the Actual F***!!! I don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> I have already quit Airtel Broadband two years ago. The only thing stuck with me currently is their 4G network, which is also pathetic. Few more days for the other operator to catch up with their network and I will quit Airtel for good.



you play bf4 on 4g, right?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you play bf4 on 4g, right?



Not me. i'm on ACT 100 Up/Down  
 [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION] does


----------



## satinder (Mar 21, 2016)

Shift to local Cable Broadband services !


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Unlimited 3G @ 10kbps! 
10kbps is 3G for them? :dizzy_NF:


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2016)

^I know right, how is it 3G when it's 10 kbps.. hyprocrites lol


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2016)

It's not 3G at 10Kbps - it's 4G for them.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Airtel user here (looking to port for more than a year)

I need not more than 250MB per month. But I have to recharge for 1GB if I need validity for 1 month (I still get only 28 days). I am carrying forward 700MB+ each month.
I have even started using the data to download software updates. The current 3G Validity ends on April 8th I still have more than 1.5GB remaining.

As much as Airtel complains that unlimited users are misusing bandwidth, they are forcing us to sign up for 1GB data every month even if there is no need for that much data.
If Airtel has issues with unlimited users, they should stop giving out unlimited plans (40kbps post FUP is a joke anyway).


I had an issue with Airtel last month. I had put my rate cutter on auto-renewal and maintained enough balance for the same. On the day of renewal, the withdrew the amount (Rs. 46/- I guess), but the cut-rate was not applied. I was debited normal charges for all calls, which I did not notice. I felt that I ran out of balance pretty quickly when it happened, but ignored it and topped up which also drained out quickly. Only now I realised what was happening. 
I called Airtel support, they put me on hold multiple times and rescheduled the start of the rate-cutter to the next day after I called. But all the calls that I made in normal charges were not compensated and they bluntly said they can't refund me that amount though it was their fault. Though they acknowledged they already had the issue with number of users, they are doing nothing to fix it. 
What if I had not noticed? How many more are affected this way? Does this not amount to theft?


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 22, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I need not more than 250MB per month. But I have to recharge for 1GB if I need validity for 1 month (I still get only *28 days*).


The validity has reduced to 25 days when i recharged 1GB last month  I started using Music streaming apps in order to exhaust the data


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 22, 2016)

lywyre said:


> Airtel user here (looking to port for more than a year)
> 
> I need not more than 250MB per month. But I have to recharge for 1GB if I need validity for 1 month (I still get only 28 days). I am carrying forward 700MB+ each month.
> I have even started using the data to download software updates. The current 3G Validity ends on April 8th I still have more than 1.5GB remaining.
> ...



you can put this in a mail with proper dates when it took place and the approximate amount of money that it cost you. 

then mail it to the proper appellate authority. 

their customer care are just regular call centers who do not care about your money.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I had an issue with Airtel last month. I had put my rate cutter on auto-renewal and maintained enough balance for the same. On the day of renewal, the withdrew the amount (Rs. 46/- I guess), but the cut-rate was not applied. I was debited normal charges for all calls, which I did not notice. I felt that I ran out of balance pretty quickly when it happened, but ignored it and topped up which also drained out quickly. Only now I realised what was happening.
> I called Airtel support, they put me on hold multiple times and rescheduled the start of the rate-cutter to the next day after I called. But all the calls that I made in normal charges were not compensated and they bluntly said they can't refund me that amount though it was their fault. Though they acknowledged they already had the issue with number of users, they are doing nothing to fix it.
> What if I had not noticed? How many more are affected this way? Does this not amount to theft?



Happened with my roomie few days back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2016)

we have billions of users using Mobile internet in India as compared to Broadband Wired users.
and if Airtel sets an FUP of 64Kbps then every single page load will be a hell to view. :yawn2_NF:

And it was the retard Airtel who tried to introduce extra charge on Whatsapp/Skype voice calls :angry_NF:


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 23, 2016)

If we all are facing so much issue with Airtel, why are we using it at first place ? I sold out my locked data card without the Airtel SIM. I am just waiting for reliance Jio launch next month, on April


----------



## lywyre (Mar 23, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you can put this in a mail with proper dates when it took place and the approximate amount of money that it cost you.
> 
> then mail it to the proper appellate authority.
> 
> their customer care are just regular call centers who do not care about your money.



I am just another lazy guy who thinks the money I am going to get is not worth the effort I am going to put


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I am just another lazy guy who thinks the money I am going to get is not worth the effort I am going to put



that's true. but if you let them go, they will just go and dupe another guy of his hard earned money. 

and its your money at the end of the day.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2016)

so as of now, the suggestion to TRAI still stands? or ahs TRAI taken any action against this?


----------

